# Toro Power Max 828 - Bent Frame?



## gechma (2 mo ago)

Hi there… You were all super helpful to me on my chute question I thought I would ask just one more.

I have a brand new Toro 828 right out of the box and off the pallet delivered to my place. Its assembled and generally working well.

One thing I am noticing however is that the right side sits on the ground while the left side is about 1” off the ground and sometimes sits due to weight. It feels very uneven when I lift it from the handles and lower it back to the ground, and when it drives it tends to pull to the right. Arms are pretty tired at the end of use from this.

To be clear it is likely not the skids. They are both adjusted equally, and when I push the left side down the box looks great and the auger is 1/8” off the floor across the width. But when left alone the left side sits above the ground and a bit of snow is left behind when in use (ie does not clean close, down to the pavement). I can adjust the left skid lower to fix this, but then I will be left with the auger unlevelled and higher on one side compared to the other.

When I described the issue to a service person, he told me that the frame is likely bent and that this is a common issue from shipping. Has anyone here heard of such an issue? Any advice on how to rectify?

Many thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

On a Honda, there are 10 bolts that join the tractor section to the auger section. Loosening them allows the auger to be straightened relative to the tractor, once the tracks or wheels on the tractor have been properly leveled. That is part of the setup procedure. Perhaps your Toro is the same? It has 6 bolts #46...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Did he say they would give you another machine?
If it is not an adjustment, I would say that a bent frame is a good reason for a return?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you checked that both tires are inflated to the same PSI?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

After checking tires, see if you can adjust the bucket by loosening from the engine side and turning.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Tabora makes a very good point. It doesn't take much to loosen the bolts and see if it levels out. How is the scraper bar is it straight across the bucket? Tire pressure? All simple things to check out.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro powermax have welded frames. HD powermax would have separate more traditional frames. Suggest OP gets machine to dealer


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I have the same issue on an Ariens.
Unfortunately the bucket is not adjustable on mine.


----------



## gechma (2 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your responses.

The scraper bar at the back/bottom is also off, and is low on one side and high on the other.

I will certainly check the tire pressure. Pretty certain I did in the assembly but I can do it again just to make sure.

I am not entirely sure if the bucket is adjustable through those bolts. I put a couple of pictures below that may help to cast a light. Even if I got them off, I am not sure if it will be adjustable but certainly willing to try. I should clarify that this is a Power Max Heavy Duty 828 OAE Snowblower. So perhaps there is some adjustments.

As a last resort I can always take it in. It is brand new and under warranty. But was hoping to avoid that as I don’t have access to towing transportation and this thing is 315lbs.

I neglected to mention above when I did speak to the (certified) service tech he did mention that this happens more often than people may think. He estimated that ~1 in 10 are crooked off the pallet. He said that in their shop they often just bend it back into place by having someone sit on the bucket and try to get it back level (yes I know that sounds really bad). He also said that a lot of times they naturally straighten out through a few uses. But I don’t know… it seems pretty solid.

Anyhow, thanks again to you all for the helpful responses.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

gechma said:


> I am not entirely sure if the bucket is adjustable through those bolts. I put a couple of pictures below that may help to cast a light. Even if I got them off, I am not sure if it will be adjustable but certainly willing to try.





gechma said:


> The scraper bar at the back/bottom is also off, and is low on one side and high on the other.


Step 1. Check that the tire pressures are correct & equal.
Step 2. Check that the tractor is level by measuring the distance from each front corner to the floor.
Step 3. Make the scraper bar level/even with the auger housing & raise the skid shoes all the way up..
Step 4. Loosen the 6 bolts plus any others connecting the auger housing to the tractor.
Step 5. Set the now even scraper down on the floor, then twist the auger housing to make it as level as possible.
Step 6. Tighten the bolts between the tractor and auger housing.
Step 7. Adjust the scraper bar to be perfectly level with the floor.
Step 8. Put spacers under both sides of the scraper bar and set your skids flush with the floor.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I thought that on Toro HD models the tractor and impeller housing / bucket are welded together, not bolted.


----------



## gechma (2 mo ago)

michaelnel said:


> I thought that on Toro HD models the tractor and impeller housing / bucket are welded together, not bolted.


I followed all the steps above this evening (tire pressure, etc) and sadly I think you are correct (See picture below). Just was not able to reset the bucket square to the tractor. I think my only options here are to just use it as-is (its about 3/8” higher on one side than the other), or get it serviced, or just return it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

michaelnel said:


> I thought that on Toro HD models the tractor and impeller housing / bucket are welded together, not bolted.


If they were welded together, there would be no way to access the parts that join them for replacement/service. The auger bucket and bucket flange are welded together as shown in the above pictures (and may have been welded together crooked), but the bolts mentioned do allow the tractor and auger sections to be separated as shown in the parts diagrams and sometimes have just enough slop to allow straightening IF the auger section is otherwise true. As also mentioned, there may be additional bolts that need to be loosened beyond the 6 #46 bolts. On a Honda there are three on each side, two on the top and two on the bottom that connect the halves of the machine.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

From looking at your pics of right and left side 

Bucket is welded to a bracket that bolts to tractor half. So it can be split. 

I only see bracket welds on right side not on left side. Left side bracket appears to have a finger that goes into bucket tiStrange design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I understand your issue with taking it back in but at this point with it being new I would call the dealership and see if they would be willing to pick it up. Being a warranty claim they could back charge Toro for the trip , repair or replacement. Just my opinion.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Thinking out loud here, can the axle (wheel axle bearings) be loosened and adjusted to level out the rest of the machine?

Or perhaps those (6? per side)bolts pictured by the wheels loosened, then square the bucket, retighten?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jherbicide said:


> Thinking out loud here, can the axle (wheel axle bearings) be loosened and adjusted to level out the rest of the machine?


Yeah, that would be part of Step 2 above...


----------



## gechma (2 mo ago)

Just a short update on this. I was unable to calibrate the bucket/engine by loosening those bolts, so am taking it in for servicing. The place I found indicated that Toro covers the transport costs for one servicing during the warranty period, and will send a truck for pick-up. Thx again everyone for very helpful suggestions.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Good luck I hope it goes well. Let us know the final outcome


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

One other possibility: Even if the tires are properly inflated to the same pressure, I have read of instances where the TIRES themselves were at different diameters when inflated to the same pressure. Easy enough to check.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

They fix it by someone sitting on the bucket, Ha Ha Ha 
How about adding a little more air into the tire to level it out? I doubt that would help.

If I paid for it and that is their fix and reply, I would tell them to give me my money back. 
That is BS! 😎


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Far short of a new unit I would be skeptical of any repair. Before I would accept anything I would go to the dealer and fully inspect to make sure you are satisfied


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Cstanis said:


> Far short of a new unit I would be skeptical of any repair. Before I would accept anything I would go to the dealer and fully inspect to make sure you are satisfied


I'll go you one further (and I'm a repair business owner): demand to watch them "fix" it.


----------

